# meat baster, turkey baster = σύριγγα κρέατος, γαλοπούλας



## amarkord (Aug 16, 2010)

There, a sterile envelope that had what she needed: a
catheter that looked like a thin *turkey baster*.

Μήπως το έχει συναντήσει κανείς;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2010)

Είναι η πλαστική "σύριγγα" με την οποία πασαλείβουν τη γαλοπούλα μέσα στον φούρνο την ώρα του ψησίματος.


----------



## amarkord (Aug 16, 2010)

Στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο δε μπορώ να το αποδώσω περιγραφικά, οπότε μάλλον θα χρησιμοποιήσω κάτι του στιλ *μεγάλη σύριγγα*. Είχα σκεφτεί και το υπόθετο αλλά σαν σχήμα δεν πολυταιριάζει με τον καθετήρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2010)

Στην πραγματικότητα, ένα είδος πουάρ είναι κι αυτό.

Σε όλη τη διάρκεια του ψησίματος παίρνουμε με το ειδικό αναρροφητικό πουάρ ή με μια κουτάλα το υγρό του ταψιού και περιχύνουμε το φιλέτο.
http://trans.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_qsite7_1_10/09/2009_296788


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2010)

amarkord said:


> Είχα σκεφτεί και το υπόθετο αλλά σαν σχήμα δεν πολυταιριάζει με τον καθετήρα.


Το turkey baster πάντως ομοιάζει με μικρό κλύσμα:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 17, 2010)

Γι' αυτό είπα πουάρ, επειδή στις γυναικολογικές χρήσεις λέγεται πουάρ, όχι κλύσμα.


----------

